# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Offtopic  >  What's your Favorite Sport?

## Ultima Weapon

My favorite sports are Basketball, Swimming, Chess & Billiards.
Any athletes around here? What sport do you play?

----------


## Jack Harkness

Ok, lets reactivate this topic  :Wink: 
My favorite sports are biking and climbing, because i live near the Alpes  :Wink:

----------

